# In gamba



## moki

I don't understand what this word means....and my italian friend couldn't explain it to me...

Here's the sentence it was used in:

....sei carina, sei dolce, e finali sei ingamba


----------



## winnie

hi moki and welcome!

first of all a little correction:....sei carina, sei dolce, e finali infine sei ingamba in gamba

the meaninig: you're pretty, sweet and a smart one as well
or: you're pretty, sweet, in short you're smart.

HTH


----------



## Anna Più

Hi Moki!
I'm not Italian, but I've heard this expression a lot of times, and I was curious to... I think when you say that somebody is _in gamba,_ you say it to emphasize that has excellent qualities and abilities. Someone very good in all?
Here is a link that maybe can help you a litte bit: *Essere in gamba.*
We have to wait for the italians explanations!
*Anna*


----------



## Cathy-Anne

Another possible way to translate "essere in gamba" could be "on the ball" in BE, meaning someone who is smart, conscientious and quick to react. 

C


----------



## frappy66

Mia mamma, anche se ha ormai 72 anni, è ancora in gamba, 
come si "rende" in inglese?


----------



## Saoul

frappy66 said:
			
		

> Mia mamma, anche se ha ormai 72 anni, è ancora in gamba,
> come si "rende" in inglese?


 
Ciao Frappy,

I don't know any particular expression that can be similar to our "in gamba".

My mum is 72, but she's quite well/smart/lively/sharp/bright all the same.

Wait for Natives, they will be able to suggest something better than this!


----------



## ElaineG

Saoul said:
			
		

> Ciao Frappy,
> 
> I don't know any particular expression that can be similar to our "in gamba".
> 
> My mum is 72, but she's quite well/smart/lively/sharp/bright all the same.
> 
> Wait for Natives, they will be able to suggest something better than this!


 
Le idee di Saoul sono tutte buone.

Qui sono due thread precedenti: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=56605
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=129305


----------



## frappy66

moki said:
			
		

> I don't understand what this word means....and my italian friend couldn't explain it to me...
> 
> Here's the sentence it was used in:
> 
> ....sei carina, sei dolce, e finali sei ingamba


 
Ho usato l'espressione "in gamba" per dire che mia mamma nonostante i 70 anni è ancora in grado di fare tantissime cose, ad es. riesce a stare dietro a mia figlia che ha solo 5 anni e credetemi è davvero faticoso.
Quindi forse in inglese si potrebbe dire she is on the ball


----------



## coppergirl

Ciao a tutti,

In England we also say, he/she "is really switched on".  It is often heard in a work context, and means someone who is "on the ball", very clever, competent and capable. 

Hope it helps.


----------



## coppergirl

My mum always liked to say, "She's 90 but still as sharp as a tack."

We also say, "She's 90 but still really with it."

There is also the expression, "She's 90 but she has still got all her marbles."

Ciao!


----------



## You little ripper!

coppergirl said:
			
		

> My mum always liked to say, "She's 90 but still as sharp as a tack."
> 
> We also say, "She's 90 but still really with it."
> 
> There is also the expression, "She's 90 but she has still got all her marbles."
> 
> Ciao!


In Australia we use the expression _sharp as a tack._ As far as the last one goes, we generally say, _She hasn't lost any of her marbles._


----------



## DiFossa

frappy66 said:
			
		

> Mia mamma, anche se ha ormai 72 anni, è ancora in gamba,
> come si "rende" in inglese?



My mother who, by now is 72, is still in good health/ still good as gold/ still in good spirits/ still kicking it (as the younger crowd would say)/ still enjoying good health/ keeps on moving.  There are many, many ways to translate in gamba.  It depends on how polite, comic, or sincere you would like to be.  Above are simply a few examples.  I hope that helps!  Take care!


----------



## emma1968

> She hasn't lost any of her marbles.


_ Charles,
"Lei non ha perso nessuno dei suoi *what*?"
Emma
_


----------



## You little ripper!

emma1968 said:
			
		

> _ Charles,_
> _"Lei non ha perso nessuno dei suoi *what*?"_
> _Emma_


Marble = bilia


----------



## colombina

emma1968 said:
			
		

> _ Charles,_
> _"Lei non ha perso nessuno dei suoi *what*?"_
> _Emma_


 
Ciao Emma, c'è un detto in inglese che dice "to have one's full set of marbles" - vuol dire, stare con la sanità mentale a posto, poter ragionare e reagire normalmente. Se qualcuno sembra essere un pò pazzo o diviene senile e comincia a perdere un pò il suo centro, quindi, si dice, "he doesn´t quite seem to have all his marbles" o "he seems to have lost some of his marbles" o, per dire che è un pazzo totale, che non si sa più controlare o comportare, si dice "he's lost all his marbles!", "he's lost his full set of marbles!" Si dice spesso anche scherzando. Non sò bene l'origine di questo detto, e come è un gioco piutosto dei ragazzi che delle ragazze, forsè qualcuno potrebbe spiegare la relazione...


----------



## emma1968

colombina said:
			
		

> Ciao Emma, c'è un detto in inglese che dice "to have one's full set of marbles" - vuol dire, stare con la sanità mentale a posto, poter ragionare e reagire normalmente. Se qualcuno sembra essere un pò pazzo o diviene senile e comincia a perdere un pò il suo centro, quindi, si dice, "he doesn´t quite seem to have all his marbles" o "he seems to have lost some of his marbles" o, per dire che è un pazzo totale, che non si sa più controlare o comportare, si dice "he's lost all his marbles!", "he's lost his full set of marbles!" Si dice spesso anche scherzando. Non sò bene l'origine di questo detto, e come è un gioco piutosto dei ragazzi che delle ragazze, forsè qualcuno potrebbe spiegare la relazione...


Grazie infinite!!!!!
Adesso ci sono, è come quando noi diciamo "ha ancora tutte le sue rotelle"
In effetti prima non capivo il nesso con "bilia"
Emma


----------



## cmc76

My husband use to say "she's still kicking".


----------



## colombina

emma1968 said:
			
		

> Grazie infinite!!!!!
> Adesso ci sono, è come quando noi diciamo "ha ancora tutte le sue rotelle"
> In effetti prima non capivo il nesso con "bilia"
> Emma


 
Prego... si, mi sembra il equivalente più preciso come detto...


----------



## lsp

C'è una leggera differenza. "She's still kicking" is more that she still gets around, is still spry. "She still has all her marbles" is more a comment on her mental acuity alone.


----------



## eugeninho gaúcho

buongiorno,

could someone help me out with an explanation (not just a translation) of the expression highlighted (uomini in gamba)?

mile grazie,
eugene
*

from Corriere della Serra (*30 agosto 2006)
*
CONVERSAZIONE INTIMA* - Il sito del _Chicago Tribune_, che dedica spazio alla gaffe, si limita a ipotizzare che sia avvenuto durante una sessione di trucco, lontano dalle telecamere, ma non in bagno. Sta di fatto che in diretta si sente la Phillips discutere della rarità degli «*uomini in gamba*» («Ne esistono, sono solo difficili da trovare», concede Kyra) e dei rapporti familiari.


----------



## f4bo

eugeninho gaúcho said:


> buongiorno,
> 
> could someone help me out with an explanation (not just a translation) of the expression highlighted (uomini in gamba)?
> 
> mile grazie,
> eugene
> *
> 
> from Corriere della Serra (*30 agosto 2006)
> *
> CONVERSAZIONE INTIMA* - Il sito del _Chicago Tribune_, che dedica spazio alla gaffe, si limita a ipotizzare che sia avvenuto durante una sessione di trucco, lontano dalle telecamere, ma non in bagno. Sta di fatto che in diretta si sente la Phillips discutere della rarità degli «*uomini in gamba*» («Ne esistono, sono solo difficili da trovare», concede Kyra) e dei rapporti familiari.



Con _in gamba_ ci si intende riferire a persone generalmente molto brillanti sia in generale che in una certa attivita' specifica, lavoro, attitudine a fare q.c.; come corrispettivo inglese non so trovare meglio di clever, smart ecc...


----------



## TrentinaNE

Ciao, Eugene

Here's a link to the WR dictionary for _in gamba_. At the bottom of that page, you will find threads where the expression has been discussed. "On the ball," capable, competent, "having their act together" seem to be the idea. 

Elisabetta


----------



## Bookmom

Uomini in gamba - leaders, professionals, proven, capable, knowledgable, remarkable, accomplished, successful men...there are some, hard to find.

lots of donne in gamba too!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

TrentinaNE said:


> Ciao, Eugene
> 
> Here's a link to the WR dictionary for _in gamba_. At the bottom of that page, you will find threads where the expression has been discussed. "On the ball," capable, competent, "having their act together" seem to be the idea.
> 
> Elisabetta



Just a nuance: sometimes when a single woman on her 30's (40's ?) talks about "uomini in gamba" she actually means men who are worth to get married with or at least to have a commitment with; you might call a man like that "Mr. Right".


----------



## TrentinaNE

Paulfromitaly said:


> Just a nuance: sometimes when a single woman on her 30's (40's ?) talks about "uomini in gamba" she actually means men who are worth marrying or at least having a commitment with; you might call a man like that "Mr. Right".


Ah, thanks for the clarification, Paul (and Bookmom). Mr. Right would be the particular man for a certain woman, but _uomini in gamba_ is the "pool" where Mr. Right might be found.  I'm trying to think of a similar term, if one exists, in English. "Good men" or "men who are marriage-material" is the best I can do at the moment.

Elisabetta


----------



## Paulfromitaly

TrentinaNE said:


> Ah, thanks for the clarification, Paul (and Bookmom). Mr. Right would be the particular man for a certain woman, but _uomini in gamba_ is the "pool" where Mr. Right might be found.  I'm trying to think of a similar term, if one exists, in English. "Good men" or "men who are marriage-material" is the best I can do at the moment.
> 
> Elisabetta



Right...you might want to pick out your Mr. Right among the pool of _uomini in gamba then_.  (you'd better do that..)


----------



## ElaineG

Paulfromitaly said:


> Just a nuance: sometimes when a single woman on her 30's (40's ?) talks about "uomini in gamba" she actually means men who are worth to get married with or at least to have a commitment with; you might call a man like that "Mr. Right".


 
In fact, that's exactly what Kyra Phillips was talking about.  She's married but she was describing how lucky she was to have found "un uomo in gamba.":  http://newsbusters.org/node/7247


----------



## Snowman75

*"eligible bachelor"* might be an equivalent English term.


----------



## changkong

ciao a tutti!

I happened to look up this phrase "in gamba", but in the text I'm reading, using "in gamba" to describe a woman, so I think not only Mr. Right, but also Ms. Smart could use this phrase....


----------



## ··pao²··

Ho letto che è possibile usare l'espressione "on the ball" che la trovo simpatica.
Il mio dubbio è se questa, possa essere fraintesa.

Mi spiego meglio, se per fare un complimento ad una ragazza con la quale non ho molta confidenza le dico: "You're a girl on the ball", corro il rischio di un ceffone?? 

Spero abbiate capito il riferimento.
Grazie... non si è mai troppo prudenti!


----------



## AlabamaBoy

No, you should not get slapped, it should be a compliment.

You could say "*You're really on the ball*" but you might also try something a little more general like:
"*You're really sharp*."
"*You are really with it*."

See all of the above discussion, too.


----------



## You little ripper!

··pao²·· said:


> Ho letto che è possibile usare l'espressione "on the ball" che la trovo simpatica.
> Il mio dubbio è se questa, possa essere fraintesa.
> 
> Mi spiego meglio, se per fare un complimento ad una ragazza con la quale non ho molta confidenza le dico: "You're a girl on the ball", corro il rischio di un ceffone??
> 
> Spero abbiate capito il riferimento.
> Grazie... non si è mai troppo prudenti!


I don't think so, pao. 

A more common way of saying this is, "You're a girl who's really on the ball".


----------



## ··pao²··

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Juri

Rarita' degli uomini in gamba = rarity of worthy man .


----------



## Blackman

Juri said:


> Rarita' degli uomini in gamba = rarity of worthy man .



Riapro questo thread perche' non mi soddisfano pienamente le alternative proposte fin qui, tranne questa. Vorrei capire se e' un'espessione di uso comune. Con una donna in gamba si intende proprio questo, di valore. Questo valore può assumere molteplici significati ( intelligente, in salute, sveglia, da sposare etc...), ma il concetto che li racchiude tutti e' solo questo.


----------



## AlabamaBoy

I don't know how to get the feel of that, but this occurs to me:

_He/She has everything going for him/her. He/She would be quite a catch.

_This phrase emphasizes to the extreme the "da sposare" part of your description.


----------

